# int vs. float vs. double



## EvacQB (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mich jetzt schon ein paar mal über das ständige casting zwischen double zu float, float zu int usw aufgeregt, und frage mich, was das ganze eigentlich soll. am aller einfachsten wäre doch eigentlich, nur noch double zu verwenden, und wo es dann halt wirklich notwendig ist einen cast zu int machen, runden oder was auch immer. dass double doppelt so viele bits benötigt wie int ist mir klar, aber ist das bei den heutigen speichergrössen nicht völlig irrelevant?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Mai 2008)

jo, verwende doch einfach nur double?

wenn irgendeine Bibliotheksfunktion was anderes brauchst, dann hast du natürlich Pech


----------



## maki (21. Mai 2008)

> ich hab mich jetzt schon ein paar mal über das ständige casting zwischen double zu float, float zu int usw aufgeregt, und frage mich, was das ganze eigentlich soll. am aller einfachsten wäre doch eigentlich, nur noch double zu verwenden


Warum nicht gleich alle Datentypen wegwerfen und nur noch untypisierte Variablen haben?


----------



## Rydl (21. Mai 2008)

soll schon leute geben, die ihre applikationen speichermäßig kleinhalten müssen/wollen... ich denke, es würde zB handy apps nicht gerade entgegen kommen, wenn du nur die größten datentypen verwendest nur weil es dir grade so am bequemsten ist 

...die verschwenderische jugend heutzugage...


----------



## FArt (22. Mai 2008)

EvacQB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab mich jetzt schon ein paar mal über das ständige casting zwischen double zu float, float zu int usw aufgeregt, und frage mich, was das ganze eigentlich soll


jo, ist echt lästig.



			
				EvacQB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dass double doppelt so viele bits benötigt wie int ist mir klar, aber ist das bei den heutigen speichergrössen nicht völlig irrelevant?


jo, Speicher kostet nichts... casten ist aber mächtig teuer...

Und ich habe mich immer gefragt, wofür die Vorlesung "Numerische Mathematik" nötig war... jetzt weiß ich es ;-)



			
				EvacQB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> runden oder was auch immer.


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt.

http://www3.futureware.at/artikel/zahlen.htm


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mai 2008)

willst du jetzt jeden Thread mit deinem überbreiten Bild kaputtmachen?


----------



## FArt (22. Mai 2008)

Hm, meiner ist nicht kaputt... *kopf kratz*

Ich wunder mich aber, warum die Signatur neben dem Posting erscheint, und nicht darunter... *kopf bis zur kopfhaut wundkratz*


----------



## Guest (24. Mai 2008)

EvacQB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab mich jetzt schon ein paar mal über das ständige casting zwischen double zu float, float zu int usw aufgeregt


Komisch, ich caste fast nie. Wann brauchst man schon float oder double? Zeig uns doch mal konkreten Quellcode.

Fred


----------

